# Found my Rubber-lip pleco pleco dead today :(



## yodapoolman (Mar 29, 2011)

So at feeding time this evening, I saw my rubber-lip pleco in the front of the tank and was surprised! I thought he finally is starting to venture out in the tank. Then I saw another fish bump into him and he didn't move...

Admittedly, there were a lot of changes made to the tank. I got him about 2 weeks ago. Since buying him, I did a full tank fungus cure because of a growth I saw on one of my cories.I had thought it was a kind of mouth fungus. It was at the end of this medication that I upgraded to the canister filter to remove the medication and just be an overall better filter setup.

I have 3 cories also and would drop 3 small algae wafers in the tank. Could it be that I wasn't giving the pleco enough food? I waited a month after getting the bigger tank before putting the pleco in to allow for some algae accumulation, but I have since found out that my current lighting is not very conducive to plants, so I may not have had enough built up. (My LFS has a good t8 midday on backorder for me that I hope to pick up soon. I don't have the specs on it just yet). Probably once every few days I'd see the pleco going along the side of the tank. Other than that, he'd just sit at one spot, hidden.

Right now, for my tetras and cories I'm feeding flakes and wafers. Some of the serpae tetras really go for the wafers, so I'm hoping the cories are getting enough. I try not to feed to much because I don't want to overfeed the tank. I occasionally feed frozen bloodworms, although I should probably do so more often. Some of the black widow tetras seem to be bulging a bit in the belly. I've tried feeding peas and zucchini, but no one goes for the zucchini, and only mild success with the peas.

I know I wrote a lot, but if anyone sees any clues on how I can do better, I'd love to hear your suggestions!


----------



## Hamstern (Aug 26, 2010)

*hmmm*

thats to bad..the catfishes can be sensitive particularly the new guy in the tank.remember you can use zuchini tied down to feed extra hungry plecos.


----------



## Mollyfish Breeder (May 10, 2011)

Sorry for your loss :'(


----------



## yodapoolman (Mar 29, 2011)

Thank you for the condolences. I've tried zucchini both regular and blanched, but none of them go near it


----------

